# Bertie Update



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I some to vet again as all I a sudden he went wobbly and was really yelping. They sedated him and done an X-ray nothing has shown up. He's been referred to Dick Whites in Cambs to see a neurologist tomorrow morning. I've checked the site out looks very good. He s staying at the vets tonight on an IV for pain relief. The vet said the neurologist was happy for him to stay there overnight. I asked the vet what her opinion was and she said she's not a neurologist but meningitis would be at the top of her list.  I will be picking him up at 9 so no sleep tonight. He didn't have a temperature when she checked though. I'm so scared for him :'(


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Must be a really worrying time for you all. Thinking of you and hope Bertie is on the mend soon.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Bertie's in the right place, try not to worry although I know it's very difficult . The vet you're dealing with sounds sensible and I'm glad he's seeing the neurologist tomorrow . 
Poor wee soul 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bertie Boy. At least he will be monitored tonight and is getting pain relief.
Try to get some rest yourself.
Much love and prayers.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You are a very good mum! Hugs to you and Bertie. He will be ok. He is right where he needs to be. Please keep us informed. I will be praying for him!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thinking of you- what an awful experience


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ach Katie. I am so sorry things didn't improve for Bertie as expected by your vet. I can understand why health professionals go down the conservative route when managing patients as 9 times out of 10 the illness is something non-significant. 

I am glad you went with your instincts and got to the vet. It goes to show that as parents, pet owners, carers, more often than not we know when something isn't right with the ones we love. 

Glad Mr Bertie is getting some relief from his pain, wee pet. Hopefully a good nights sleep at the vets will strengthen him for tomorrow. I hope you can settle yourself knowing you have done your best for him and now he is getting the care he needs. Whatever happens with the Neuro Consultant tomorrow we will all be thinking of you and Bertie.

Lots of love and positive thoughts coming your way from us xxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

*w*

Oh thank goodness he's been referred, well done for taking him, you are a great Poo mum :hug: He is in the best hands now. 

Now, don't panic, if it is Meningitis he can be treated with steroids and they work fast. I've been through this twice now and it's harrowing but as long as there is no long term damage he can make a full recovery . You only have to look at some of my videos of Obi since he was ill to see that. 

If there is anything I can help you with please let me know. I'll PM you my email address. Ali79's Beau also went through this and also went on to make an excellent recovery. 

Sending you lots of support and gentle hugs for Bertie :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thinking of you and Bertie, he should have a peaceful night, you must try and get some rest yourself, but I know I would be in bits as to what to do with myself. Will pray you have some positive news tomorrow.
xx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Pleased to hear Berties is at the best place to help him get back to his normal self, tonight will be awful for you I'm sure but try and think he has pain relief which will help him out a great deal & hopefully tomorrow you will be a step closer to getting him sorted. Best wishes & hugs coming your way x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you for the update, I am so relieved to hear Bertie is being kept in on pain relief, poor boy. I'm sure he will feel a little better for that. Good luck tomorrow, you know we are all praying for you both.:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

thinking of you all and praying that Bertie will recover very soon, I'm sure he will Katie try and keep positive he's in the best of hands now. My heart goes out to you all it's so upsetting and worrying when our doggie babies are poorly. And try and get some sleep yourself as you need to be strong for your little Bertie tomorrow too. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

sending positive vibes your way. all the best to Bertie for a speedy recovery!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh Katie I'm so glad you took him to the vets and they are dealing with it. Do keep us posted, we are all worried about him. Sending lots of hugs to you both :hug::hug:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Katie you know we are all thinking of you all and keeping our fingers crossed for Bertie, but like others have said he's in the best place now, it's comforting to know of the positive outcome for Obi, Clare, Beau and Ali xxxxxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh Katie, so sorry you are going through this, as others have said he is in the best place, I hope he gets a fast diagnoses and treatment whether it is meningitis or something else. We will all be thinking of you and sending virtual hugs, prayers, fingers crossed etc xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checked my insurance and I'm only covered up to £3000 thought it was £7500. I will pay whatever anyway but presuming an MRI would be around £1500?? She said they may do a spinal tap too. It's set in now he's not here. Put kids to bed husband off to work in a bit feel very lonely without him here. He must be so confused as he'd been with the sitter and now this :'( I'm praying he'll be ok. Feel heartbroken he's so little and looked really helpless when I left him.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhhhh Katie, sending you loads of love and hugs. I can only imagine your pain


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

You poor thing Katie. Try not to think too much about it. The nurses are very good at making their patients comfortable and loved. Treat yourself to chocolate and some wine.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

He is probably feeling a little confused yes but must also be feeling less pain, which is good news. While you are in for such a horrid worrying time take some comfort from him being looked after by professional, caring people and should anything change for Bertie they are on hand to help him and care for him. 
I hope you get a prompt diagnosis and he can begin treatment and get home for some well deserved cuddles with his family.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Poor you and poor Bertie. On a positive note he is now in the right place and the vets seem on the right track. I walk with Clare often and can assure you that Obi is a happy healthy dog now so please don't despair....we are all thinking of you xx


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh poor Bertie, can only imagine what you are going through, hope everŷthing goes well for him X


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

feel heartbroken for you Katie and shed a tear with what you are going through as know what I'd be like in your position, it's so upsetting. I know said worried re Bertie being confused whilst on holiday and now this but if he hasn't been well he won't even remember or realise any of that so don't worry. You can be with him whenever you can now on his recovery xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHH Katie!!! I'm so very sorry to hear this . . But Bertie will be pain free tonight . . so use that thought to get a good nights rest so you can be alert for him tomorrow! You are a great mum and went with your instincts . .way to go! Please keep us imformed . . I will be watching closely for updates. XXXXXX for you both!!!!


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Poor Bertie. Sending you all lots of love xx


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

My thoughts are with you. Sending you lots of hugs and kisses and hope he makes a quick recovery. xx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

Oh dear Katie I know how you are feeling I went through it last year with my little westie holly. I know you won't get much sleep until you know he will be well again,but you have got to be positive. Keep us updated when you have got chance. I will be keeping everything crossed, love and hugs to you all x x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Sending prayers and lots of hugs to Bertie!! (((hugs)))) Molly sends licks and lots of love!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sending good thoughts hoping he gets better soon. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thinking of Bertie and you today. 
Love from me and Licks from Kiki


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope all goes well for you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope Bertie had a restful night and all goes well for you both today. Will be thinking of you both x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Lots of thoughts with you today, hoping all goes well for you and your precious fur baby x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He is in the best place until they find out what is wrong! It must be unbearable  I hope everything goes well today and they manage to pinpoint the cause. You are all in my thoughts and sending lots of licks to Bertie from Jasper xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I do hope all goes well today, huge:hug::hug: hugs to you and Bertie, will be thinking of you both.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Just left him at Dick Whites. They said it could be his disc but thought that would show on X-ray. An abscess or meningitis. They are putting him out to do MRI and if that doesn't show anything then a lumbar punch. I'm more settled he's there now confident they will give him the best treatment possible. Thanks for all your support. He's in a right old state though bless him.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for update. Poor Bertie  once they start treating him he will soon start feeling a bit better.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hope you are holding up OK..Poor Bertie, this must be so hard for you but as others have said he is in the best place and sounds like he is getting excellent care. Fingers crossed he is feeling a lot better soon.


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Katie, I know you have lots on your mind helping Bertie, but thank you all the same for coming on here to let us know what is going one.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good - at least he is being thoroughly investigated and hopefully they will quickly come up with diagnosis and effective treatment.
Take care of yourself.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope you are coping ok today. He will be getting all the care he needs, and I hope they discover the cause and treat it as soon as possible, lots of love. xx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

They'v done the MRI and 99% meningitis. He's got swelling on his spinal cord quite low down so when they do the lumbar punch to confirm it they are injecting chemo and are starting him on steroids. Clare kindly gave me her number and we've just had a chat. Trying to stay positive but its tough. See how he goes the next few days. Seeing all his little holes he's dug and wee patches it the garden is comforting. Thank you all so much for your kind messages x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

KAtie, sending you a big hug, and all the healing thoughts in the world.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Katie at least they now know what it is and can begin treatment in earnest. Wishing you lots of love and virtual hugs across the ether. Little Bertie has been in my thoughts a lot today and I am willing him well. Lovely of Clare to give you her number, lots of chats and moral support from people who appreciate what you are going though will hopefully help you get through. xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh Katie, stay strong :hug:

Your boys in good hands...

We're all thinking about you and I'm sure Clare will prove a great support.

:hug:

xxx


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Keeping you and Bertie in our thoughts.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Bertie Boy - but hopefully now that they've started treatment he will pick up. Well done you for taking care of him. 
Sending more love and licks from me and Kiki


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

No one knows about the tribulations of coping with everything that goes along with your dog having this illness more than Clare,I am sure you will find her experience and support invaluable. Sending healing vibes Bertie's way.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Bless your little man! I am so glad you have a diagnosis, at least now you can move forward. I'm so glad we have the wealth of knowledge that this forum and and the lovely people on it have to offer.GET BETTER SOON little panda poo! We all love you too xxxXxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Katie, stay strong. Bertie is in safe hands and I'm sure you'll see a massive improvement in him in a couple of days once the steroids start to kick in. Also I just remembered what the chemo drugs were for, they are for suppressing the immune system. Try to get some sleep, you will be exhausted from all the worrying and there's not much you can do now but wait. Tell your son that he's just gone for a holiday to rest and he will be back soon which I'm sure he will. :hug:


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to update. I have been thinking about you today. Best Wishes/Sue


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad he's in the best hands, thinking of you all, wishing Bertie well xxx


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

xxxxxxx thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## sophied75 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hope Bertie is feeling better soon. He is getting the right treatment now and will be in safe hands


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, thank you for letting us know, it must be a horrid time, big hugs for you while you wait for your gorgeous furbaby to come home.:hug::hug:


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

hoping for a speedy recovery now that they can treat properly!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Been thinking of you and Bertie today. I'm glad you took him again yesterday - shows that us puppy mummies sometimes do know best!

Being poorly and on pain killers will make him sleep lots, which is what he needs. So reassuring to hear about others who have been in the same situation and come bouncing out of the other side.

You are in my thoughts, wishes and prayers xxxx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I've been thinking about you and Bertie a lot today. At least they have found out what's up with him and have started his medication. I think there is not one person on here who didn't say a prayer for him last night,bless him. Stay strong Katie and thanks for finding the time to update his progress x x x x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Sending lots of love to you both, thank you so much for the updates, poor Bertie has been in my thoughts all day, I am so glad he is in the best place now to help him get over this awful ordeal. xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Katie for keeping us informed. Love to you all, especially little Bertie. Glad he is getting the treatment he needs. Thinking of you all. Stay positive and strong. Lots of love us xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Your quick pro active decision for treatment will be very much in his recovery favor!! He will be sleeping a lot and healing quickly!! Great mummy!! Thinking of you and prying for his comfort right now.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Sending lots of love and positive thoughts for Berties recovery, what a tough time for you, Pepper sends hugs too xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you for taking the time to let us know how you all are at this difficult time! As others have said we are all thinking of you & wishing Bertie back to full health ASAP. Stay strong, there are plenty of great people to help you through & get Bertie home again soon

Big hugs to you & little Bertie xx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Have only just caught up with this thread- Katie I'm so sorry to hear about little Bertie. Will be thinking about Bertie and your family, and wishing very very hard for his complete recovery.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to scoop you all up and give you a huge cyber hug thank you so much for your kind words. I said to Clare on the phone if it hadn't been for the forum it would of maybe taken a bit longer for me to go on dr google myself. So thank you ILMC. I have entrusted him the hands of the experts and I'm fully confident they will do the best that can be done for him x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Katie..more and more hugs your way.


----------



## Carrots (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh Katie what a worry. Thinking of you and hoping Bertie makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

haven't stopped thinking of little Bertie and you today, little love. Just sooo pleased he is in good hands (I took a look at the website and looks an amazing doggie hospital with such top vets etc). They will get him better I'm sure xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi everyone I had a call this morning he's had a good night and responding well to the treatment so may even be home tomorrow. I'm under no illusions though that he'll need lots of tlc but I'm hoping an excellent recovery as others have had. What a whirlwind few days is had!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news, well done Bertie


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

great news!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That is such good news ! We are keeping you guys on the top of our love and prayers list. He is such a little trooper. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bev13 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats great news Katie. You have been in my thoughts xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Great to here some positive news! Take care & keep us updated x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry just catching up with this thread. Little Bertie has been in my thoughts and I'm so glad you took him back to the vets and that he got the expert treatment swiftly. What fantastic news that he's hopefully soon going to be back with you. Sending you both cyber hugs xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww amazing! Made me cry I'm so happy for you! He will have lots of licks for his wonderful mummy when he gets home! What a relief.. lots of cuddles and tlc and his own bed  at least you have a great vet, Clare and all of us for support while he recovers xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So pleased he's responding well


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

This is good news!


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

IV moved his crate from the lobby back into the kitchen where he had it when tiny. Got him a nice cushion he can test his head on and some raised ergo bowls as he will be sore. And I also got his a new fluffy rabbit


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> IV moved his crate from the lobby back into the kitchen where he had it when tiny. Got him a nice cushion he can test his head on and some raised ergo bowls as he will be sore. And I also got his a new fluffy rabbit


Aaaawwwww...... Lots of TLC for our little Bertie


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So glad that Bertie is responding well and might soon be home with his family 
Don't forget to treat yourself as well - you must be completely emotionally exhausted.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

Such fantastic news sooo pleased he's responding well it sounds really positive Katy. He'll love all his new things etc and most of all being back home with his fab mummy x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:Gosh Katie fabulous news, what a relief .... You're news has made my day, choke xxx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry Bertie has been so ill, phew what a relief he is responding to the treatment. Huge hugs to you and Bertie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am sure he will love to be home, and love his new presents.


----------



## KB 1 (Apr 6, 2012)

What an ordeal to go through, I really feel for you. Sounds like he's on the mend now & will enjoy being spoilt when he gets home xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Fabulous news Katie and that's great if he can come home so quickly. I'll PM you some info re aftercare as, like you have said, this is just the beginning of his recovery but what an excellent beginning it is .


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Really, really good news...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Such wonderful news Katie! Xx


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

That is wonderful news,you might get some sleep tonight. X X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Absolutely delighted that Bertie's responding well 

I'm sure he'll get a welcome fit for a king when he gets home 

Thanks for regular updates Katie, you've been a star throughout 

I hope you sleep easier tonight ...

xxx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear Bertie's been so poorly but glad he is on the mend now and fingers crossed he is home soon. X


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone and thank you for the forthcoming advice Clare. I'm going at 2 tomorrow to meet the neurologist (victor!) that's been treating him and il be bringing him home. I feel quite apprehensive actually I'm not entirely sure why?!


----------



## 3boys1pup (Jan 13, 2013)

Post removed


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Katie, this is FAB news. Well done Bertie and well done all the staff who've cared for him. Bertie will really benefit from getting home to his own environment and will thrive surrounded by his loving family. I can understand your apprehension but now that's he's been treated medically, the best place for him now is to be home with his mummy! 

Sounds like you have your own little respite clinic prepared for him! I'm so relieved. Xx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

What amazing news  such a relief!! You must feel a bit more at ease now. So happy for all of you, lots of love to you and Bertie xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Katie . . Bravo!!! Great news . . brought tears to my eyes also! You have really done your homework!! I'm impressed at your massive love for Bertie!! They are so worth it aren't they?? He will be soooo happy to be home and see all the comfy amenities you have for him to enjoy. I have to admit . . even being a nurse I would be apprehensive too . . but you have wonderful instincts with Bertie . . take it a day at a time . . your gut will guide you . . Kisses from Sami and Carley to you all!!! XXXXOOOO


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

glad to hear he is on the mend. good luck with his continued recovery.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would be worried too, it is such a responsibility and suddenly you are so aware of how quickly your beautiful bouncy boy can become so very ill. But as others have said - you'll be ok, just take it a day at a time and I'm sure you'll find that you will both cope fine. Just keep loving him, he'll be so happy to be back with you, where he belongs.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How are things Katie, how's Bertie settling in back home


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes would love to hear how Bertie's doing Katie ... Whenever you get a spare 5 mins lol!!! 

xxx


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Yes Katie, hope everything went well today and your little mans home xxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Katie & Bertie, I am so sorry but I missed all this about Bertie .. I am thinking of you both xxx


----------

